# before cutting down this boxelder...



## WoodDance1618

My house is under contract for sale and I'll soon be homeless. (A good thing) 
Before I leave, I'm taking this old-as-they-get boxelder. The large root burl is followed by a gnarly trunk covered with burl and filled with dark red flame. I have worked some of this tree already and have taken two others from this property. They are in storage.
Here are some morning light pics.
Instead of the "showcase" forum I'm posting here, welcoming all comments and opinions on how-to, where-to, what to....

I want the trunk through the crotch with all the burls but may not afford the effort to remove the dead tree and dig out the burl... It's one of the largest root burls I've seen but it's huge effort to do by hand. (with a shovel and my p/u truck)

I will need to rent/pay someone to pick up trunk and put on trailer to move 10 miles away. While I'm at it..that local backhoe could help me pull out the root if I feel like cutting down the dead tree and processing all that dead wood from my neighbor's yard it will fall in...all before I leave in 3 weeks.

You'd take it too, wouldn't you? The new homeowners will only see a dead tree burden. I see gold and joyous woodwork.

Cheers.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Palaswood

Holy moly. Thats a big task but Well worth the effort.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WoodDance1618

That's what I meant by dead tree to process to get to the burl.


----------



## deltatango

Making it more complicated, you have a power line, or is that phone above or at least in proximity?

Definitely backhoe first for the the root burl, dig, dig, then try to snatch it out.
If I was in your position, I'd want it too.

Good luck!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

Nice wood- where are you moving to?


----------



## norman vandyke

If I was selling my house, I'd definitely be taking that tree with me but if I was buying a house, I'd definitely want to see that tree still there when I moved in and then I'd be taking it down myself. If it's a matter of just getting it down and out, you could dig up as much as you can, loop a cable around the top and pull it down with the truck. Chop up as you see fit. @justallan is the expert in tree removal with a truck though. All my stuff has to come out of the ground with hand tools and muscle.


----------



## gman2431

I would for sure take it...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Take it all. You'll be kicking yourself later if you don't. Make the effort and reap the rewards.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Great Post 1


----------



## Palaswood

woodtickgreg said:


> Take it all. You'll be kicking yourself later if you don't. Make the effort and reap the rewards.


Oh yes. A weekend worth of effort for lumber that can be made into something that will last several lifetimes. Easy trade off.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## TimR

Looks promising. Looking at it, I have a gut feeling that root burl may not like being tugged out without a lot of digging around it first. Would be a shame to crack a big root burl that may yield some killer slabs. Good luck, and look forward to seeing some progress and final shots!
I have a plum tree with quite a bit of burl, nowhere near that large...but the poor thing died out this year...ahhh.  Will be harvesting it before we move as well.


----------



## Mike1950

TimR said:


> Looks promising. Looking at it, I have a gut feeling that root burl may not like being tugged out without a lot of digging around it first. Would be a shame to crack a big root burl that may yield some killer slabs. Good luck, and look forward to seeing some progress and final shots!
> I have a plum tree with quite a bit of burl, nowhere near that large...but the poor thing died out this year...ahhh.  Will be harvesting it before we move as well.


I agree that will require considerable digging. Make sure you get underground utilities marked. Sure do not want any expensive surprises

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Sprung

I agree with the above - I would do whatever I could to try and take as much of that with me.

I also agree with Mike - I wouldn't try digging it out without first getting anything underground marked.


----------



## Palaswood

A trick I used to do, if the ground around the tree is hard and dry, leave the hose to run for awhile and soak that area the day before so it's nice and soft when you go to dig.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

WoodDance1618 said:


> My house is under contract for sale and I'll soon be homeless. (A good thing)
> Before I leave, I'm taking this old-as-they-get boxelder. The large root burl is followed by a gnarly trunk covered with burl and filled with dark red flame. I have worked some of this tree already and have taken two others from this property. They are in storage.
> Here are some morning light pics.
> Instead of the "showcase" forum I'm posting here, welcoming all comments and opinions on how-to, where-to, what to....
> 
> I want the trunk through the crotch with all the burls but may not afford the effort to remove the dead tree and dig out the burl... It's one of the largest root burls I've seen but it's huge effort to do by hand. (with a shovel and my p/u truck)
> 
> I will need to rent/pay someone to pick up trunk and put on trailer to move 10 miles away. While I'm at it..that local backhoe could help me pull out the root if I feel like cutting down the dead tree and processing all that dead wood from my neighbor's yard it will fall in...all before I leave in 3 weeks.
> 
> You'd take it too, wouldn't you? The new homeowners will only see a dead tree burden. I see gold and joyous woodwork.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> View attachment 114203
> View attachment 114204 View attachment 114205




Look at the red shadows on the shed in the background!!! That's a good sign its full of color!!


----------



## Spinartist

@Kevin is well versed in taking down Box Elder but I don't think he's up for a road trip yet!!


----------



## Mike1950

Spinartist said:


> @Kevin is well versed in taking down Box Elder but I don't think he's up for a road trip yet!!


Kevin, you are kidding on the way to Mt. He would hear about a snowflake and head south.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist

Mike1950 said:


> Kevin, you are kidding on the way to Mt. He would hear about a snowflake and head south.




Me too!!! I hate the snow. I moved to Florida from Iowa via a two year stay in Dallas. If it ever snows here in South Fl. I'm moving further south!!!


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> Kevin, you are kidding on the way to Mt. He would hear about a snowflake and head south.



Snow is for panguns and pawler bars.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

Kevin said:


> Snow is for panguns and paller bars.




Panguns and paller bars?? Oh yeah.... must be the pain killers....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Spinartist said:


> Panguns and paller bars?? Oh yeah.... must be the pain killers....



It's really spelled _pawler_ I fixed it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WoodDance1618

This site is excellent, thanks to you devoted members.

Darn it all...the GAS LINE IS....mere feet away and only 20" under soil...(I found out expensive and dangerous way)
..and totally forgot. THANK YOU!

The power line is this side of the fall path & out of the way.

It has already snowed this month, twice...at higher elevations. It will be cold soon.

I've done two, one with digging around and pulling out with my truck, the other we just ripped right out with a big backhoe..which also ripped 20' of fence that was cemented all along the bottom edge. This tree also has grown all into concrete and fence and gas line and ...lol, I'll probably be posting pics of a big empty hole in 2 weeks.
...ok, heading off to call 811 now. Cheers.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WoodDance1618

Have a chuckle...here's the old gas line:


 

Since I know exactly where the new thin plastic gas line is, I started to dig around to inspect what roots go where.
Look how big this is...I'm guessing cleaned up it will be over 1/2 ton.



 

..and the top view shows its 5' across the short side: 


 

It's the cutting down of the second trunk with all that dead tree, cleaning up my neighbor's yard and moving all that somewhere...just so I can have the burl that I've delayed this long. (7 years-ish)


----------



## woodtickgreg

That dead trunk may have some interesting wood in it too, don't count it out just yet. Might as well start cutting the chain link fence off, it's gonna get ripped out anyway, lol.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WoodDance1618

woodtickgreg said:


> That dead trunk may have some interesting wood in it too, don't count it out just yet. Might as well start cutting the chain link fence off, it's gonna get ripped out anyway, lol.


Yes, I've made some furniture legs out of "dead" boxelder branches that when sanded Reveal many layers. ..but you're right, Not even considered that side.

I will start on the neighbor's side this weekend...and the fence.

Thank you guys for the foresight...because hindsight usually sucks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan

Shoot, I take it! Box Elder isn't anything that's going to raise the price you get for a place, unless it's the only tree on the lot, just my opinion here.
What I do is dig around them with a Pulaski or shovel and start sawing the roots. When you get everything you can get to easily and as far under it as possible, hook a chain as high as you and give it a couple god tugs with your pick-up, making sure to have enough chain so it doesn't land on you.
With the gas line there I'd make darned sure you know exactly where it is at. If you have an old chain for your saw it might be smart to use it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I never stick my saws in the dirt, bad for the chain, bar, and clutch!
Maybe a home lite or craftsman saw that I didn't care about and would just throw away after I wiped it out. But never a good saw.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan

woodtickgreg said:


> I never stick my saws in the dirt, bad for the chain, bar, and clutch!
> Maybe a home lite or craftsman saw that I didn't care about and would just throw away after I wiped it out. But never a good saw.


I don't generally do a lot of landscaping with my saws but it sure seems that some of these trees are crapping out rocks and some of them didn't quite make it out yet.


----------



## WoodDance1618

Update:
I got my 8' length of burl-covered trunk and dragged it off. I can roll it so I'm guessing less than 1,000lbs.
Then, I power-washed the root burl some.
It's a mess and huge. I want help with the cut that fells the big dead tree...then thought I'd get some kids-$10/hr to help me dig some burl.

I've got 17 days to vacate. 

I use a sawzall below dirt level...and I agree with justallan, there are rocks in the middle just as there's dirt every nook and cranny. ...and a tiny piece kills my pretty Stihl or my Poulan POS.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## WoodDance1618

You can see the burl is revealed on the crosscut, toward the other trunk. Also can see this branch has only a ring of red in the center.


----------



## WoodDance1618

I got out a saw...

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## WoodDance1618

I posted my final comment on this thread in the wrong forum:

THANK YOU WOODBARTER.

There's a good chance without your encouragement I just wouldn't have done this.
Seriously, not sending you this Burl for your reward, you'll just have to accept my gratitude.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WoodDance1618

Something to do:

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## barry richardson

Well done, looks like it was a whole lot of work!


----------



## WoodDance1618

BTW: someone should be upset that I just chopped up 2 tons of flame box elder..and don't even have time to sell as firewood.

Coming up next: ..or threads I'd like to start but have to read all these forums 1st so I don't make redundant threads.

Root burl removal
Making a monstrous sawmill (selling house and don't want a boat or new Harley..already put kid thru college)

Yep, you were right about the "dead side"....some nice wood there.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## WoodDance1618

I talk a lot.
Just wanted to say how cool felling this turned out. I literally hit the bullseye...away from between two homes, and just between a power line and chainlink poles.
The notch was perfect. My cut came in a little low...in line with the notch. I cut through the dead (dirt with worms) center pith and it didn't fall until I cut the last inch. There was only a tiny piece uncut through the whole process.
I am on cloud 9...and so unmotivated since I'm feeling exhausted and all my parts hurt badly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Snow or heavy frost on roofs


----------



## WoodDance1618

Snowed for a couple days, been fluctuating between 20's and 70's....ice in the am and at nights...pretty nice during the day. I cut the tree down, 28F all day.


----------



## Kevin

WoodDance1618 said:


> ...pretty nice during the day.....28F all day.



You are highly confused. You're suffering from the effects of hypothermia. Confusion and poor decision-making, such as staying outside in deadly cold temperatures is one of the symptoms of hypothermia. You should call 911 when you find yourself thinking that 28F is "pretty nice" working temps.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

Kevin said:


> when you find yourself thinking that 28F is "pretty nice" working temps.



It was 29F here this morning when I stepped outside in shorts, t-shirt, and sandals to help load up the van so my wife and the boys could leave for a weekend trip to her parents' house. Was rather nice outside! I'm getting up early tomorrow to get some outside work done before it warms up to tomorrow's high of about 70. If I've gotta move several hundred BF of lumber out of the shed so I can build a lumber rack, I'd rather do it when it's in the 40's and 50's outside than when it's in the upper 60's!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Sprung said:


> It was 29F here this morning when I stepped outside in shorts, t-shirt, and sandals to help load up the van so my wife and the boys could leave for a weekend trip to her parents' house. Was rather nice outside!



You are highly confused. You're suffering from the effects of hypothermia. Confusion and poor decision-making, such as staying outside in deadly cold temperatures is one of the symptoms of hypothermia. You should call 911 when you find yourself thinking that 29F "Was rather nice outside!".

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sprung

Kevin said:


> You are highly confused. You're suffering from the effects of hypothermia. Confusion and poor decision-making, such as staying outside in deadly cold temperatures is one of the symptoms of hypothermia. You should call 911 when you find yourself thinking that 29F "Was rather nice outside!".



Sorry, but this is the kind of weather I live for! Daytime highs in the 50's and 60's. Nighttime lows in the 30's and 40's. Just perfect for me! (And perfect camping weather too!)

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Sprung said:


> Sorry, but this is the kind of weather I live for! Daytime highs in the 50's and 60's. Nighttime lows in the 30's and 40's. Just perfect for me! (And perfect camping weather too!)


Me too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

It's got down to 59 all the sudden and even though I was wearing a long sleeve thermal beneath my tee shirt I still just had to come back in the house for more clothing. You Yanks are just not right. You're going to die one day because you think the cold is a game. It isn't. Cold kills. Don't forget that. It's kinda like your driving hubris - you think you own the snowy roads but you kill each other all the time driving in it when you should be voluntary shut-ins. 

C'mon and admit guys....what do you do when it's cold? You seek heat by any and all means necessary. Heat is life. Cold is death.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> It's got down to 59 all the sudden and even though I was wearing a long sleeve thermal beneath my tee shirt I still just had to come back in the house for more clothing. You Yanks are just not right. You're going to die one day because you think the cold is a game. It isn't. Cold kills. Don't forget that. It's kinda like your driving hubris - you think you own the snowy roads but you kill each other all the time driving in it when you should be voluntary shut-ins.
> 
> C'mon and admit guys....what do you do when it's cold? You seek heat by any and all means necessary. Heat is life. Cold is death.


When I woke up this morning it was 63 in my house and I was nice and comfy.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

Kevin said:


> You are highly confused. You're suffering from the effects of hypothermia. Confusion and poor decision-making, such as staying outside in deadly cold temperatures is one of the symptoms of hypothermia. You should call 911 when you find yourself thinking that 29F "Was rather nice outside!".


----------



## Spinartist

woodtickgreg said:


> When I woke up this morning it was 63 in my house and I was nice and comfy.




Some sunscreen would be highly recommended!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

61 this morning in the house. Walking around in my underwear cuz I live alone and I can!!! My kind of weather, 50 outside, going to upper 60's to 70 today. I love fall!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gman2431

woodtickgreg said:


> 61 this morning in the house. Walking around in my underwear cuz I live alone and I can!!! My kind of weather, 50 outside, going to upper 60's to 70 today. I love fall!!!



Yep about the same in my house and it's great! Yesterday was 39 in the AM and it's a sign it's coming, next week chance of snow is on my phone. 

Kevin says we hide by heat during winter... Silly southerners don't understand we go play in it!!! Bring on the snowmobiles and ice fishing!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

looks like 80 on monday here and 79 on tuesday, oh well back to the ac in the truck.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

